# Gluten and dairy free diet



## Hilly1981 (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried a gluten and dairy free diet? I started it on wednesday. How did you get on?


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Hilly1981 said:


> Has anyone tried a gluten and dairy free diet? I started it on wednesday. How did you get on?


I do not avoid "gluten" right now but tried dairy and gluten free for about six months. I did feel better but the D came back. Now I think it is ALL genetically modified grain. I DID test out for sprue (both blood and biopsy were negative). That led me to eventually stumble upon how 75 percent of the U.S, food supply is altered which according to some Italian and German researchers, has created bowel changes and allergies. Hence, I have eliminated all altered wheat, rice, oates, flour, rye and (especially) soy and corn from my diet. Obviously, the results are less grain than ever before but I feel great. I eat a vege organic fiber bar every morning (gross looking and not too yummy) and it seems to have helped a lot to at least get some "bulk" down there. I also alternate between Tetracycline antibiotics and heavy doses of live bifiobacterium. For all intent and purpose, I have my life back and am not agonizing over the bathroom each day or an accident. Since laying off my high diet of berries with seeds, my gut does not hurt much either. I am still very gasy but that is better then it was too.


----------



## Caterpillar (May 3, 2010)

I've found it very difficult to stick to, but very beneficial. It also reduced symptoms I never related to diet or my guts. For the first week I found my stomach was more upset than usual.I have found that once I am well established on the diet, then I can occasionally eat small amounts of dairy or gluten without too many problems.


----------



## rosielee (Dec 14, 2009)

my so can have small amounts of gluten but we have to watch it- so its easier to stay off it enitrely- we try to be lactose free too- but its hard sometimes- but mostly we areanyone who has IBS d and who is eating wheat,lactose, gluten and then says, "IM at my wits end- what shall i do?" just makes me mad. gluten and lactose ca play havoc- they are irritants- any one with IBS- d is mad to eat this stuff.yes- its doesnt heal you if you stay off gluten- you are still bad- but you have a slightly better quality of life and the bs d isnt quite so bad- so even if it means an awful lot of effort for no cure- unfortubately its still got to be donei also think a redominantly fruit and veg diet is good- and it doesnt equate that lots of veg can give you d or gas. but raw fruit is not really advisable- apples and bananas can be oki know i am generalising- and there are many books on what foods to eat- each had their won thing to advisebut the basics have got to be gluten and lactose free. i think this is the minimum an ibs sufferer should go and the sad thig is- there is even more work on top of that to be don in the for of food diarys. sad fact is an ibs d perso cant have take aways- cant have spicy or rich food- and shouldnt be having lots of gluten or lactose- this is absolute madness- although my so can ave lactose and gluten in small amounts- but the less he eats the better he is- the plainer his food is the less he goes to the loo- and hes s much better staying away from stodge and rice and pizza ad anything starchy.infact- really ibs d people should be drinking water on its own- but i say this knowing that theory and reality is TWO different thigs!!!!!!! we struggle on a daily basis- but drinkng copious amounts of squash or fruit juices is not clever.i often feel my son prefers a life of eating what he likes and having the d. and thats how he wants it- but thats human nature- its hard to just live on chicken soup- i know because anything i ask my son to do i go through myself. saying that some people have strange connections with foods and i think this is where problems have often stemed from- perhaps liking too much of one thing like fatty stuff,


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 23, 2009)

It can be very difficult to maintain a certain diet, especially when you're in a household where other people do not have issues with food. You have temptation all over the place, plus it can be hard to track down products to replace other products you've used in the past. Also if you're the chef of the house, then it's even harder as everyone else might be eating Ramen for the rest of their life if you weren't there adding some variety.Perhaps trying to slant your diet towards a more Asian style diet you might find more flavor w/o using gluten or dairy. Though Asian style cooking can be hard to prepare & the ingredients can be costly unless you plan to make use of them on a regular basis. Again getting everyone on board for this can be tough.It only becomes more confusing when you have periods of decent health and you can eat pizza or a cheeseburger with no problems, then a week later those same things send you to the bathroom pronto.


----------



## rosielee (Dec 14, 2009)

my advice is to get everyone on board with the GF stuff- there is little difference on the taste- family mebers should do this for someone in thier family who is obviously suffering IBS disrupts the whole family. i havent founf GF to difficult- just get the gF flour and replace all recipes where you would use flour with this- the zantham gum replaces the gluten.the only ticking point ive had the the GF diet is the GF bread whih is £2.80 a loaf in my supermarket- so ive had to try and make my own and its difficult to get a good recipe- and the good bread recipes use strange ingredients you dont even get in wholefood shops- you need to buy on line- there are sone brilliant GF blogs out there and thats where you get the good recipes from- and i think if you want a decent pizza or bread recipe this is where you get the recipes from- and the ingerdients havr to be bought on linei tink its worth a bit of an investment (i you have the money lol) to stock up on line with these flours. GF cooking is not that hard at all- just takes a bit of practise and research- but its so much worth it as gluten does seem to be an irritant for the gut


----------



## Cleodogfan (Aug 19, 2010)

Hilly1981 said:


> Has anyone tried a gluten and dairy free diet? I started it on wednesday. How did you get on?


I just started with this site tonight, and am feeling much better knowing others are having the same concerns. SO after dealing with severe Lactose intolerance since birth, and suffering from terrible IBS-D for the last 15 years... I decided to try living without Gluten as well. My doctor said I don't have Celiac's but a possible Gluten sensitivity and after going to the bathroom sometimes 7x a day, and always being depleted, in pain and bloated, I was willing to try anything. So now I have been Gluten and Dairy free for 2.5 months. And I must say I DO feel better. Also It's not as difficult as I first thought. I found the bloating and gas to almost completely subside, my stomach now stays looking normal throughout the day and really the gas is almost totally normal. I know it's a big commitment, but try it for 90 days, that's how long I read it takes to completely change your symptoms. Like I said mine has REALLY improved. Now tonight my stomach is in extreme pain after eating a salad with black beans, ground turkey and avacado's... So the gluten free diet has made things much much better, but clearly i still have to watch other foods i eat to avoid the pain and constant trips to the bathroom but I'll take whatever makes the bad days happen less often.Good luck to you!


----------



## geetargal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm on the fodmap diet right now... i've only been on it for a few days but so far I can tell no difference whatsoever... i'll give it a few more days but that's it...it's really hard to stick to.


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

I was strict dairy free for 6 months twice and no effect and then strict gluten free for 2 months with no improvement. I wished it would have helped me, but it just didn't.


----------



## MNWILDMAN (Sep 25, 2010)

what are good things to eat to get by through out the day that i can try?


----------



## Colour Girl (Sep 26, 2010)

MNWILDMAN said:


> what are good things to eat to get by through out the day that i can try?


Heya MNWILDMAN!I did a whole day of research on how to eat a gluten,diary, soy, red meat, yeast and corn free diet. I'm like an IBS nerd, but all for the best. lolHeres a healthy way to start your day. Choose 1 morning ritual or alternate between the 4 rituals rink a litre of water and a chew a tablespoon of fennel seed as soon as you get out of bed. Drink a glass of orange juice and a litre of water on an empty stomach as soon as you wake up.Soak 3 dried figs or prunes overnight in water and soon as you wake up eat them and chug down a litre of water.Mix the juice from one lemon with a little of water and drink on an empty stomach.These rituals help you to empty out your bowels naturally before you start the day. These rituals are especially helpful to IBS-C sufferers, but might not work for IBS-D.ALso eating a relative heavy breakfast gives you some leverage during the day.Another helpful trick with eating for IBS is don't starve yourself. WHich brings us to my research on gluten, diary free . . .1. Oatmeal. The apple cinnamon flavour is to die for2. Rice3. Potatoes4. Sweet potatoes( I had my doubts for this one but, the website I got it from said that sweet potatoes are obviously super easy to digest because that is the first thing a baby starts eating.5. Cranberry juice6. Buckwheat(soba) noodles7. White skinless chicken( I recommend the breast) btw as much as possible try to eat organic food and meat especially!8. Blueberries9. Grapes 10. Water Melon11. Applesauce(organic if possible with no added sugar) it can be eaten like this or substitute in recipes for butter or sugar12. Almond milk13. Lettuce( Spring Mix?)14. Dried apricots, figs, dates and prunes (these act as mild natural laxatives- soak them overnight in water before you eat them)15. Mangoes16. Papayas17. GuavaSo this is all I have right now. I'm gonna be doing tons of research. Btw some dude on Youtube. I think his channel is called Ultrawellness. He said the secret of salvaging your IBS invested system is1. Getting your doctor to prescribe Rifaximin( for 7-10 days)2. Taking digestive enzymes (psyillium powder, works )3. Taking Probiotics( Bifidobacterium)4. Eliminating gluten,soy,yeast,red meat, eggs, corn and peanuts altogether.5. Eating smaller and more frequent mealsGenerally I find this herbs and seeds to be very helpful. SOme of them release abdominal pain and bloating......Fennel seeds, Amalaki, caraway, triphala, slippery elm, flaxseed, basilI also have a really healthy IBS safe muffin recipe. I got it from the vegweb, but I altered it a bit. You can make your own alterations to fit your taste. I love to cook, so as I explore new safe recipes- I can upload them if anyone is interested. Chocolate Zucchini-Carrot Cupcakes!Ingredients (use vegan versions): 1 1/2 cups oatmeal/coconut/amaranth flour 1/2 flaxseed meal in 11/2 cup water (let stand) 1/4 cup cocoa powder 2 teaspoons baking powder 1/2 teaspoon baking soda 1/2 teaspoon salt 1 cup almond milk 1/4 cup applesauce 1 teaspoon vanilla 1 cup organic maple syrup 1 banana mashed with 1 teaspoon baking powder 1/4 cup grated carrot, squeezed dry 3/4 cup grated zucchini, squeezed dry Directions:Mix all dry ingredients in a bowl.Combine the almond milk, applesauce, vanilla, and maple syrup.Add this mixture along with mashed bananas, zucchini, and carrots to dry ingredients and gently stir till everything is well mixed but not over mixed.Line muffin tin with paper liners or spray with cooking spray.Fill muffin tins 3/4 full and bake at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for 25-30 minutes - check with toothpick for doneness.Let cool and frost with vegan frosting if desired!Makes: about 18 servings, Preparation time: 15 minutes, Cooking time: 25-30 minutesI'm IBS-C ,so everything I recommended is what has worked for me. Y'all know IBS is by no means one size fits all, but try your luck. Cheers my good people!!! Remain positive! I can't emphasize this enough. IBS is not the end of the world- I can think of a gazillion more complicated things.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

is there any reason to avoid gluten if ur not cealiacs?


----------

